# eating food at work, chicken /rice, how?



## wxm22

hi just a few questions is someone could help? 

When reading thru this forum i see people having meals at work such as rice/pasta, chicken every day. When Im in work I find it hard to fit all these meals in. how do others fit all this in? Do you guys cooked chicken in bulk and freeze it, same for rice pasta? and just do it in microwave at work? :confused1:


----------



## Guest

wxm22 said:


> hi just a few questions is someone could help?
> 
> When reading thru this forum i see people having meals at work such as rice/pasta, chicken every day. When Im in work I find it hard to fit all these meals in. how do others fit all this in? Do you guys cooked chicken in bulk and freeze it, same for rice pasta? and just do it in microwave at work? :confused1:


I usually cook 2 days worth of food at a time. imo chicken can get dry and nasty after being in the frige for an extended period of time. I cook my meals and put them in tupperware. I don't bother with a microwave, I just eat everything cold. It only takes me 5 minutes or so to eat a chicken breast and some source of carb, so I fit it in on the go.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I only take 1 meal and 2 shakes to work with me but read this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html


----------



## wxm22

thanks 

we used to be able to eat at my desks at work ,so it wasnt a problem, but cant now because of new rules /health and safety blah blah..........

my main worry is that ive been replacing a lot of pasta/rice with wholemeal bread as it was so quick for me, but its not good ive been gettin so full and bloated off it im struggling to eat much else. So need a defo turn around in the next week


----------



## Guest

wxm22 said:


> thanks
> 
> we used to be able to eat at my desks at work ,so it wasnt a problem, but cant now because of new rules /health and safety blah blah..........
> 
> my main worry is that ive been replacing a lot of pasta/rice with wholemeal bread as it was so quick for me, but its not good ive been gettin so full and bloated off it im struggling to eat much else. So need a defo turn around in the next week


I take a small cooler with my food in it. You could try that and keep it stored under your desk. Take a 5-10 minute break and disappear with your cooler....somewhere that you are able to eat real quick


----------



## wxm22

diet looks like this now :

26

170lb

5'7

1. 100g oats, 5g l-glutamine , 30g whey, apple, multivit

2. 2 boiled eggs 2 rounds of WM toast 30g whey

3. 2xtuna sandwich on WM bread, 2 low fat yogurt, apple/bannna

4. 2 x tuna sand wm bread, apple , 30g whey

5. cereal - branflakes/oats/ shredded wheat, 30g whey, 5g l - glutamine, omega 3 tab

6 family meal, usually chicken/beef/pork , mashed potato , veg

7.30g whey, 5g l-glutamine, multivit, 50g oats or 4 oats cakes with cottage cheese

snack on fruit in between


----------



## wxm22

zeus87529 said:


> I take a small cooler with my food in it. You could try that and keep it stored under your desk. Take a 5-10 minute break and disappear with your cooler....somewhere that you are able to eat real quick


good idea :thumbup1:


----------



## Troy McClure

sounds a bit bonkers but you can get decent cooler bags in fishing tackle shops (bait cooler bags) come in different sizes, etc.

I've got one by JMC. Looks like a medium size camera bag with padded shoulder strap and tons of extra storage/zipped pockets.


----------



## arkadarka

luckly ive got a george forman grill,microwave and camping stove at work so i can cook stuff if need be


----------



## Fletch68

arkadarka said:


> luckly ive got a george forman grill,microwave and camping stove at work so i can cook stuff if need be


Someone at work told me they own a 'George Formby' grill. Have to laugh.


----------



## Brook877

I have have a tub of protein powder under my desk for if/when I fancy it, but I take in hard boiled eggs for my morning break and a meat source (tuna or chicken/beef) for the afternoon, (I have lunch in works restaurant)

Every thing I cook the night before while we're making our evening meal, never had any problems.


----------



## Jason88

i cook 2/3 days ahead and eat it cold, never froze rice an chicken


----------

